# 1st Double of year



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Things are picking up around here.  
First double of the year.Thanks to old reliable(220 Improved)and the lil sled Bearhunter made for me.Man that sled beats a double drag rope!
Good hunting!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Good job :thumb: How close do you drag that sled to your set?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Sask.
It depends on conditions.It's pretty quiet(some sort of hard plastic bottom)and in soft snow it's quieter than my own feet unless I bump something.On most typical stands I don't use it at all unless I score and its a tough drag.For those I either use a simple rope or what i'll call my 'Xdeano bag'.
On the other hand,if lots of snow and I'm going in a long ways,I pack my caller and maybe snowshoes and...whatever ,and then it really shines if I score cause I can get my gear and up to 3 critters out fairly easily.
On multiples it's VERY sweet.On these 2 I hadn't brought it in but to get them out i needed to deal with a fair amount of drifted cattails(the worst of the worst as far as I'm concerned)and drifted picked corn so it was worth it to me(I'm ancient)to get my carcass out,then return with it to get their carcasses out.
good hunting!

I should add it's pretty well thought out as to size and construction-the length/width/rope and hooks are the result of trial and error.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good job and shooting on those 2.
now get that .17-204 humming cuz i'm sick of sewing oke:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

duckp said:


> Hi Sask.
> It depends on conditions.It's pretty quiet(some sort of hard plastic bottom)and in soft snow it's quieter than my own feet unless I bump something.On most typical stands I don't use it at all unless I score and its a tough drag.For those I either use a simple rope or what i'll call my 'Xdeano bag'.
> On the other hand,if lots of snow and I'm going in a long ways,I pack my caller and maybe snowshoes and...whatever ,and then it really shines if I score cause I can get my gear and up to 3 critters out fairly easily.
> On multiples it's VERY sweet.On these 2 I hadn't brought it in but to get them out i needed to deal with a fair amount of drifted cattails(the worst of the worst as far as I'm concerned)and drifted picked corn so it was worth it to me(I'm ancient)to get my carcass out,then return with it to get their carcasses out.
> ...


It almost looks like a calf sled. I thought a sled would be handy for the doubles. I also think it is probably not the best for a coyotes fur to drag it a 1/2 mile. Currently I use a 8" chunk of hockey stick with some ropes tied to it for dragging. I haven't had to worry about doubles yet because I have not called in more than one coyote a stand.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Duckp,
nice work on the double. bearhunter is right, i'd like another opinion of that little 17-204.

Bearhunter, 
duckp is smart not to use that little pea shooter. having all those runners.  How's the pea shooter doing this year, i know you've been hot and heavy after a wolf.

The 'Xdeano bag" is actually a 'BBJ Bag'. Basically a bag with a rope. I've used plastic sleds in the past and i'm really not a fan of them. They make to much noise, expecially if you have to go through any brush or crunchy rough snow.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

not sure where you heard about "all those runners"??. out of about 50 coyotes with it, i had maybe 5 take more than a couple steps after being shot. i've had WAY more runners with the 250's and 243. theres magic in that little pill i'm tellin ya :wink: 
sad thing is though, the maker of the bullets i've been using has quite due to the j-4 jackets not being made anymore 

have not had time for coyotes yet. still working on that damn wolf. heading out today for another 4-5 day stint and if i can't get it done, i'm pulling the plug.

the 2 sleds i made work great. if it's real calm out and making noise, just leave it back aways from where your gonna call from aways. so far, i've had no problems with it.
thinking i may need to build a 6 footer soon for my aging hunting pard. oke:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bearhunter,
5'11" will be big enuf.As soon as I tip over you'll steal my boots anyway so save an inch of material.
Xdeano,
I hate to admit it but you may be right about the 17-204.It sure doesn't kill anything.In fact I haven't even had a shot since I switched to it on saturday.  I'm zeroed at 275 though and there's no need to 'range' or even think about holdover on anything I intend to shoot at with it-that part is sweet.
It does keep me busy though.Been all over the solar system buying reloading components for it.
Heading to NoDak for a few days soon and will hopefully pop some of those kiddie caps there.Will report what happens and am hoping those lil pills don't bounce back and hurt me.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Forgot,thanks to BBJ for that bag idea.I thought it was an Xdeano deal.Sweet deal. :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Bearhunter, I'm only giving you crap. oke: Sucks about the j4 jackets though. I hope you bought a pile of them before they gave up. I've still got about 40 round of 17rem loaded and about a hundred 25g bergers that i'll probably never use, as i gave that gun up a long while ago. I had crap results with the little 25grn. With the little 30grn that you're using, it sounds like a better design. Any leads on similar bullets that'll perform the same?

Good luck on that wolf!

Bearhunter, i think you or I may fit in duckp's sled without modification. :beer: Us short folk.

duck,
let me know how it work up here on our northern coyotes, i've heard people say that bullet bounce off them, so be careful, and don't shoot your eye out.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the old man is whackin n stackin with the .17 :sniper: :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Hope he isn't in the SE part of the state, mange i hear is pretty nasty. I know it's pretty bad up here in the ne corner of the state in large pockets. I'd say the easter 1/3 of the state has mange right now.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh,we had a decent trip.The 'whackin n stackin' Bearhunter mentioned was likely based on a call I made to him after getting a coyote on each of my first 3 stands.Unfortunately that trend didn't continue.  
The 17-204 is a sweet shooter and turns them into a sack of potatoes with good shot placement.I had 3 though that required a follow up shot.Tough to tell but that may well have been the case with any caliber considering the first hit.I'm positive on 2 of them for sure.The overall verdict isn't in but no doubt IMO shot placement is more critical.On the other hand man it's fun to shoot and 'see' hits!I even used mine 'suppressed' so no recoil,no noise=no flinching,no misses.
Xdeano we did run into some mange.We shot 2 plus saw one or 2 that clearly had it.Overall I'm convinced numbers are down where we were(central);hunter numbers appeared to be up and clearly there are more trappers-some of which have tied up some prime ground.Life with high fur prices.Good hunting!


----------



## huskerhunter (Jan 3, 2013)

Great Job !!!!! :beer:


----------

